# Nippon



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

*Other Kingdoms*

Ok I was going over the warhammer world on lexicanum, I noticed it mentioning an island off the coast of Cathy called Nippon, I'm assuming that's warhammer's version of Japan, not to mention that's also the Japanese name for it and is in the same position. Does anybody know anything about it other than the name.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I know a few players who have an "Niponese" army using the Empire rulebook (and not taking steam tanks) some fantastic work has gone into making them and on the table they look amazing


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> I know a few players who have an "Niponese" army using the Empire rulebook (and not taking steam tanks) some fantastic work has gone into making them and on the table they look amazing


Do you have any pics?
I'm having my VC army be based on a traveling necromancer, count as VC since I found out the GW nerfed the nec, so I can have kit bash to my hearts content.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe that Skaven from clan Ishin are trained there to become assasins.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> I believe that Skaven from clan Ishin are trained there to become assasins.


I remember it being said that they were trained in the east, that would make sense, based their training off of ninjas.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

It was back in the day around 2nd Edition I think, GW did a small range of nippon models mainly of ninja's they were pretty fun to use


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I suggest looking at this fan-made Nippon Army book:

http://issuu.com/m4cr1ii3n/docs/warhammer-armies---nippon_20100908_225253

Not to mention his other books:

http://warhammerarmiesproject.blogspot.com/

NOTE: Of course, none of it is canon -- in fact, looks like most of the ideas in there are straight from Legend of the Five Rings. Still, interesting.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

notsoevil said:


> I suggest looking at this fan-made Nippon Army book:
> 
> http://issuu.com/m4cr1ii3n/docs/warhammer-armies---nippon_20100908_225253
> 
> ...


I stumbled across that while doing a google search, the top one thanks for the bottom link.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> I believe that Skaven from clan Ishin are trained there to become assasins.


Hte to correct others but it is known that Eshin was trained in Cathay, not Nippon.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone know any BL books about places other than the Empire and Bret?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

here are the citadel range, think ebay is the best bet

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDod...ww.solegends.com/citcat912/c20244ninjas-h.htm

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDod...ww.solegends.com/citcat912/c20245ninjas-h.htm

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDod...gends.org/citcat89winter/cat89wint004x-01.htm


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Steven Newman, they were trained in the East, and Cathay is listed as one of them. Not to mention there is proof of the Under-Empire in Nippon.

But yeah, M4c's books are fairly rushed. I think he did each one in about 2 weeks work all told. Balance is skewed, to the sense that he did a Mat Ward, and put in "what's cool", and over simplified areas where real flair could be applied.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fair enough. I was always under the impression that they were trained in Cathay.

Obviously I am wrong. Thanks for updating that info for me.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok what year, in our calendar, is warhammer roughly. I know it's set during the Renaissance, but that's 4 centuries.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's completely different all over.

Bretonnia is ~12th-14th Century, Empire is ~15th-17th Century. The Norse are distinctly Dark Age, pre-9th Century, while the Albion peoples are roughly described as neolithic with a semi-trogloditic attitude. The Estalian's were not capable of pushing out the Arabyan's, which is akin to the period of the Crusades and the relevant era or southern spain - so ~11th Century, while Tilea is around ~12th-15th Century.

Then there's the other races, such as the Classical Era Remas Republic, Khyprian Empire, and the pre-Sigmar tribes.

Nippon is based on the Samurai, and as the typical samurai is Warring States Japan, that makes the obvious fit.

Cathay is based on the Dynasties, which are fairly unbroken, following the defeat of the Mongol tribes in the Chinese mainland.

So, you've got a general period of 900 AD to 1700 AD.

The general consensus is;

Ashigaru Pikes and Bows = State Spears and Bowmen
Samurai = Greatswords/Halberds
Samurai Matchlocks - Handgunners
Yari Samurai - Lance Knightly Orders
Mounted Samurai - Great Weapon Knightly Orders
Rocket Batteries - erm... the Volley Gun

If you don't like that era, then you can always go earlier.

For example, I don't like the Dynasties of China for Cathay, I much prefer the Three Kingdoms.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I
> So, you've got a general period of 900 AD to 1700 AD.


All I needed.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

hey dude http://www.perry-miniatures.com/index.php?cPath=23_38 and these http://www.perry-miniatures.com/index.php?cPath=23_39are what he uses in his army, sorry been trying to track him down on the club boards.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok. Does anyone know about Araby.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Araby is largely the WFB equivalent of the peoples of the Middle East. As with Nippon and Cathy, there is not a whole lot out in terms of official stuff for them from either GW or the BL however they are mentioned a little more in the fluff and the Warmaster game has an Arabian army and an Arabian ship is featured in Dreadfleet. And like Nippon and Cathy and other less known WFB human civilizations there are fanmade rulebooks online.

Beyond that I can tell you that Araby been around for a long, long time. If I recall correctly they were around when Nehekhara was still a realm of the living and were (and still are) old enemies of the Nehekharan Kings. In the past there have been major wars between Araby and the northern human civilizations AKA the Crusades. Their culture is largely based off ancient Middle Eastern civilizations and beliefs. They do have Djinns under their control though I'm not exactly sure of the nature of these creatures.

That's about all I can remember about the official fluff but you can find more out there on the internet and in fanmade books.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The "Desert Peoples" were nomads at the time shortly following the creation of the Nehekharan Empire under Settra, although the land had been long civilised and the cities had been created by the successive rulers. Bel Aliad, I think it is, was the furthest east of the Desert Peoples, initially as a nomad country.

Whether the Desert Peoples were the original peoples who continued West when the Nehekharans settled is not known. 

The two regularly fought, and even today, the Arabians raid Nehekhariya as they call it for gold.

The Arabians a few hundred years ago (1400 IC?) were ruled by a Sultan Jaffar (I believe he did marry the princess, despite being so old), and invaded Estalia - the Breton King declared an Errantry War, and indeed, many Empire Knightly Orders joined in - although more for the wealth - and raped them from Estalia and destroyed his power at the battle of El Haikk.


----------



## thepyrotek (Dec 4, 2011)

just a little correction, the japanese word for japan is not "nippon", its "nihon". although i do think thats just a translation to english error.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

thepyrotek said:


> just a little correction, the japanese word for japan is not "nippon", its "nihon". although i do think thats just a translation to english error.


I believe the kanji can be read is either Nippon or Nihhon. Edit: It is supposed to be Nihhon, but some info does seem to list Nippon as a possible alternate pronunciation. Silly Japanese.


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't forget there was a Nipponesse Bloodbowl Star player as well. He was called Hoshi Komi and played for Humans. He was the only Ninja Star Player.

There is also reference somewhere (i can't remember where? I think in a novel) that the Mad Monks of Nippon fought with the Monks of Cathay.


----------

